# Kaulquappen



## Claudinchen (20. Mai 2009)

Ich habe von einer Freundin vor 3 Wochen Kaulquappen für meinen Miniteich (500l) bekommen. Gestern habe ich wieder 3 gesehen, aber sie haben sich weder in der Größe noch im Aussehen irgendwie verändert. Mir kommt das komisch vor, weil sich die normalerweise doch rasch zum Frosch entwickeln. Weiß irgendjemand woran das liegen kann?

Liebe Grüße
Claudia


----------



## Doris (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaulquappen*

Hallo Claudia

Schau einfach mal hier  http://www.froschnetz.ch/biologie/von_kaulquappe_zum_frosch.htm

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter

Es ist interessant den Weg von der Kaulquappe bis zum Frosch zu beobachten, auch wenn es etwas dauert


----------



## Claudinchen (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaulquappen*

Danke, Doris!

Da haben meine Kaulquappen ja noch 1 Monat Zeit sich zu entwickeln. Irgendwie war ich der Meinung, dass es viel schneller gehen müßte und meinen Kaulquappen irgendetwas fehlt. 

Ich bin schon gespannt, ob ich wenigstens 1 Frosch als Teichbewohner bekomme.

Liebe Grüße,
Claudia


----------



## Doris (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaulquappen*

Hallo Claudia

Anfangs war ich auch ganz ungeduldig, habe jeden Tag geschaut ob sie gewachsen sind. Konnte es natürlich auch gar nicht abwarten, bis überhaupt der erste Frosch bei uns am Teich war. Naja, mittlerweile sind wir im 4. Teichjahr und haben ca. 50 __ Frösche.... mal mehr mal weniger


----------



## Claudinchen (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaulquappen*

Und was macht(machen) dein(e) Katze(n)? Fressen oder fangen die die __ Frösche nicht? Ich hab da große Sorge, weil meine Katze alles fängt ( Mäuse, Ringelnattern, Vögel, Schmetterlinge,..). Mein Kater ist faul, der fängt höchstens eine Fliege, wenn sie ihm ins Maul fliegt.


----------



## Doris (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaulquappen*

Hallo Claudia

Nein, mein Kater Casie tut weder den Fischen noch den Fröschen was. Als wir die Fische bekamen war er 8 Jahre alt, also schon ein "Herr" und noch relativ gemütlich. Er hat -  als wir die Fische geholt haben und sie noch im Beutel waren - was von mir auf die __ Nase bekommen als er mit seinen Pfoten an die Tüte wollte... ein lautes "NEIN" tat sein übriges.

Und das mit den Fröschen hat sich von alleine erledigt. Frosch und Kater saßen sich Aug in Aug gegenüber und Casie überlegte wohl ob er bei den Fröschen auch Verbot hat oder nicht. Er hat zu lange überlegt, denn der Frosch machte einen Satz auf Casie zu, sprang ihm an den Hals und der Kater hat sich so erschrocken daß er die __ Frösche auch in Ruhe läßt.

Auf __ Fliegen und __ Libellen allerdings macht der Kater schon mal Jagd, wenn er nicht zu müde ist, bzw. wenn sie ihm vor der Nase herumfliegen


----------



## glasklar (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaulquappen*

hallo 
in meinem teich halten sich zur zeit neben meinen fischen ,hunderte von kaulquappen auf .
 was kann ich tun mein teich hat ein loch ?  muss jeden tag 50-100 l wasser nachfüllen  gesamt teichinhalt ca 1500 l  .kann ich die kaulquappen ab  keschern  und und in einem bach umsiedeln ? oder lass ich alles wie es ist ! und warte bis sie selber ausziehen  um danach eine repatur  oder teicherweiterung durchzuführen
aber was ist wenn das alles fröche werden  und die nicht ausziehen


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kaulquappen*

Hallo Willi,

schön, mal wieder etwas von Dir zu lesen. Dein Teich ist kaputt? Wie schade.

Wenn es möglich ist, lass die Quappen noch drin. Sie werden schon nicht alle bleiben, wenn sie groß sind. Es sind wahrscheinlich Grasfrösche oder __ Kröten und die gehen eh auf die Reise, wenn sie fertig sind. Die Wasserfrösche dürften noch nicht soweit sein.


----------

